# Installing aftermarket stereo into 2002 VW Jetta - Help with ignition wire!!



## Angina (Oct 21, 2002)

I am installing a single-Din aftermarket stereo into the Double DIN slot of a 2002 Jetta.... I bought the new Metra harness for this install, but I understand that the 12V ignition wire and Illumination wire do not work on the METRA due to the CAM Bus etc (not sure why technically).... I have tapped the illumination wire to the wire going into location 22 in the fuse box... Someone told me to tap the ignition wire to the wire going into location 10 in the fuse box (this would make the stereo turn off when I pulled key out of ignition, which is what it should do, instead of me turning it on/off all the time). After I hooked up all the wires and stereo, the stereo will not turn on. The stereo has a electronic folddownface, and it folds up and down, but this is due to the 12V constant wire... Since it won't turn on, is there a different fuse location I can use?

Also, I think the problem might be that I cut the wire going into location 10 when I was tapping into it. Can I replace this wire with any 16 gauge automotive wire?


----------



## JEM (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Installing aftermarket stereo into 2002 VW Jetta - Help with ignition wire!! (Angina)*

I have never installed a radio in a Jetta, but have in a Passat. 
On your radio there should be a Yellow wire and a Red wire. One of these wires should have an in-line fuse. The one with the fuse goes to a wire that is energized when the key has been moved from the Neutral position (any position other then when you can remove it) The other wire should have some kind of little box in-line, not a fuse. This wire goes to a constant HOT wire, a wire that always has 12+ volts. 
Get yourself a test light and wire accordingly. Hope this helps.


[Modified by JEM, 1:56 AM 4-22-2003]


----------



## Stalknace (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Installing aftermarket stereo into 2002 VW Jetta - Help with ignition wire!! (Angina)*

I just installed a hu in my 2002 on saturday and i blew a fuse so u might wanna check that. I think its box 42 or 37. If that doesnt work then go here it should tell u exactly what to do.


----------



## GtiBoogiemann (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Installing aftermarket stereo into 2002 VW Jetta - Help with ignition wire!! (Stalknace)*

Is this the ovarll install setup? Just use the harness and connect the illumination light and ignition wire to the fuse box??? I'm going to install my deck as well. My 12v wire should go directly to the battery correct?


----------



## Boggus (Jul 16, 2000)

*Re: Installing aftermarket stereo into 2002 VW Jetta - Help with ignition wire!! (GtiBoogiemann)*

Above the dead pedal, pull down the under dash cover that is held in by three torx (t15?) and you will see a power dist. box. The very end wire towards the driver kick panel is black/yellow. It is the smaller gauge wire.....tap that for ignition.


----------



## JEM (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Installing aftermarket stereo into 2002 VW Jetta - Help with ignition wire!! (GtiBoogiemann)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My 12v wire should go directly to the battery correct?[HR][/HR]​If the 12V wire from your radio has an inline fuse in it then yes, your 12V wire goes directly to the battery or another power source that is hot all the time reguardless of key poistion.


----------

